# B13 rpm gauge



## B13Sentra (May 21, 2010)

Hey all i just got a 94 sentra for free with some minor body damage and a sliping transmission. The first thing I noticed aside from the tranny slipping is that my rpm gauge doesnt work at all and im not really familliar with the electrical systems in these cars. Any tips for what I should check for?


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

I had a B13, my 91 had a cable... not sure what year they went electric but it's not that different. If it is a cable driven speedo then I would unscrew the cap holds the cable to the top of the speedo gear that is bolted on top of the transmission. may need to unclip and move over the fuel filter to get ur arm down there. unscrew it and see if the inner cable pushed up into the shield. I had this happen and all I had to do was pull it back out and insert it back into the gear speed sensor on the trans and screw the cap back down. It was caused by trying to pull the gauge pod out without discounting the cable from the trans first. If electrical there's not a cable, just wires coming of the sending unit. The speed sensor on the top of the trans may be bad or the gear stripped, unplug the connector and unbolt it from the top of the trans and check it. In non nissan cars I have seen were its an electrical sending unit is fine but the gears in the gauge pod had broken teeth and stop turning the needle. Hope this helps, also all the Nissan's I have had were 5spd so it might be a little different locations but work about the same and give you an idea of what to look at.


----------

